# Zymol Carbon - your views



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm interested to know what peoples views are on this product 

I currently have Nattys Blue, P21S & Pinnicle souverean (spelling ) & I very keen to hear what other have to say about Zymol & their "Hand crafted" waxes.

The stuff I have gives good results, but will this be worth the investment ?

edited legal reason


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Not worth the time, I have titanium and its not worth the money its on a par with P21s.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

You need to spend silly money for the decent Zymol's.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its ok, but no better than a £12 wax like nattys blue


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

P21s is as good, souveran probably better.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I didnt think it was that great TBH, I got caught up in the Hype of ebay.

A guy has a complete kit for sale, at silly money, works out to be about £125 inc shipping from USA

Not a bad deal considering its £226 in the uk

Link removed


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

It is a bad deal when a £13 wax will do the same or a better job - sorry but Zymol and Swissol waxes are just a pure ripoff for unsuspecting newbies who don't know any better. I tried £80 Swissol shield wax and I felt blue Natty's did a better job on my car, it definately lasted longer and looked better on the paint that's for sure!

View of poster not DW


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Zymol is a triumph of marketing and I say well done to the company for being able to shift waxes at such high prices for so long. After all, if it was your business, you'd try the same wouldn't you? Put some wax in a pretty medical grade pot, include a leaflet about how it's made only from the finest nuts, twigs and detritus found in the Peruvian Andes and get you to apply it with your fingers and watch the uninformed start forming an orderly queue to buy it!

Their products give good results, but the same if not better can be achieved from other products that cost far less; and what annoys me the most about Zymol is they have a following of people that will vigorously deny this. How could anything else possibly be better?

I'm not going to go into all my observations on this matter as I've done it on a few other forums and the subject just bores me to tears now. All I will say though is that just because Zymol is considerably more expensive than anything else, it doesn't automatically make it any better. I used to use Zymol before I came fanatical about detailing. If their products were really worth the money, believe me, I'd still be using them

As a passing comment, consider this. If they really are the best products out there, and they really know their stuff, how come they still sells sponges to wash your car with and not mitts?

Ben


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

Jace said:


> I got caught up in the Hype


Sums Zymol up really, and yes I've been there too.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> It is a bad deal when a £13 wax will do the same or a better job - sorry but Zymol and Swissol waxes are just a pure ripoff for unsuspecting newbies who don't know any better. I tried £80 Swissol shield wax and I felt blue Natty's did a better job on my car, it definately lasted longer and looked better on the paint that's for sure!


I found the reverse, but only just. I suspect that after a few uses of Natty's Blue I'll get better results as I get used to it.

I would certainly agree that Shield isn't 5 times better, as the price would suggest.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As another person that wasted money on Zymol for a few years, save your money.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Having stocked (before zimmie uk forced me to stop) and used both, in my personal opinion P21S far outshines (no pun intended) the Zim range. The only exception to this is Vintage that has a better 'glass' look but P21S still wins on depth of shine. However, you can combine P21S with a base coat of Klasse/CarLack etc to give a brilliant high gloss finish. Vintage is fairly cheap these days as you can get it as part of a 12oz pack (4oz vintage, 4oz destiny and 4oz of atlantique + other bits and pieces) for approx 179 quid RRP.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Razor said:


> However, you can combine P21S with a base coat of Klasse/CarLack etc to give a brilliant high gloss finish. .


I used the Klasse/P21S combo on my brothers 307 (02REG) back in the summer, quite a good shine & deep reflections I'm sure you'll agree 

It just goes to show, if its expensive, its not always the best, whats P21S & Klasse cost, £50 max inc (P21S/AIO/SG)


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Really REALLY tempted to give it a whirl as I've semi flamed Zymol & Swissol before now but without trying it for myself which is kinda ignorant of me I suppose 

I'm inclined to ignore the marketing hype, switch on my detailing head and try it to give my own humble opinion against the competition.

Plus isn't the cheapest Zymol wax not much more expensive than Souveran? Makes it less of a cost issue for me at least as out of sheer principle I won't buy waxes at hundreds of quid RRP unless I know in advance that they will provide a final result better than this:










That was Souveran over RMG (and numerous different polish/glaze/sealant combos - too many to keep count of and I'm not nearly anal enough to record every process undertaken on this car  )

Maybe worth anyone who's not used Zymol giving it a try, perhaps at a Detailing Day  where we can all share opinion?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

From what I've heard the basic waxes are nothing to write home about. The best waxes (for "best" read "most expensive") are the ones that are worth having a go with. Zymol does need a very well prepared surface though (as should all waxes). A sampler pot is "reasonable". I'm more than prepared to bring some to a detailing day as I've mentioned many times before. Just need to organise it now!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Works for me matey


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> From what I've heard the basic waxes are nothing to write home about. The best waxes (for "best" read "most expensive") are the ones that are worth having a go with. Zymol does need a very well prepared surface though (as should all waxes). A sampler pot is "reasonable". I'm more than prepared to bring some to a detailing day as I've mentioned many times before. Just need to organise it now!


Yep I agree as I have found out you really need to start looking at the £100 plus range to get the best from zymol.

As stubborn as I am about the whole zymol thing, I am unfortunately going to have to say it is a lovely wax to use no matter how much it dries your hands or how much it fills in swirls (sorry told you I was stubborn) lol!!

Im gonna try it tomorrow on my dads Imola Red bimmer, should look purdddy.


----------



## Phil (Dec 3, 2005)

It may not be the best wax in the world, but I agree with JJ, its lovely to use.

The Carbon / Creme bottom of the range stuff isn't - but applying Titanium and upwards really does make you feel like you're giving your car a massage 

I'm going to try a bit of everything over the summer, hopefully manage a side by side test of a few of them then I can give a good honest opinion.

I would say, though, if you're curious then why not give it a try?

Phil


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

BenP said:


> how come they still sells sponges to wash your car with and not mitts?


:thumb: Plus they aren't real sponge either!:doublesho

I want to see a Zymol Royale VS sub £50 wax test

Anyone got a spare £6k lol

Also if you purely used "zymol" where is the polishing/glaze stage? If the wax is natural with nothing added then surely you won't get that wet look you get from polishes and glazes


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

A load of us should go £100 each to get one of the £1500 pots you get unlimited refills of and keep refilling till we all have some!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

You only get one refill per year


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah 15 of us throw in £100 each. We'll have a pot each by 2020.

I'll stick with the £20 rubbish thanks


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

thechief said:


> A load of us should go £100 each to get one of the £1500 pots you get unlimited refills of and keep refilling till we all have some!


You can get the Monterey Estate Kit from the US for 110 dollars if you know where to look.. 

4oz Vintage
4oz Atlantique
4oz Destiny
200ml HD-Cleanse
200ml Clear
Detailing Brush 
MF Cloth.

Not bad really considering.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Razor said:


> You can get the Monterey Estate Kit from the US for 110 dollars if you know where to look..
> 
> 4oz Vintage
> 4oz Atlantique
> ...


how many applications would you say each jar would do? :buffer:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> how many applications would you say each jar would do? :buffer:


If applied properly (ie very sparingly) you should be able to apply between 20-30 applications per jar. A full size jar from Zymol is 8oz.

Best Regards,

Mark Barnes


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor said:


> You can get the Monterey Estate Kit from the US for 110 dollars if you know where to look..
> 
> 4oz Vintage
> 4oz Atlantique
> ...


Now that's not fair. You can't post that and not tell us where to look!


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Razor said:


> If applied properly (ie very sparingly) you should be able to apply between 20-30 applications per jar. A full size jar from Zymol is 8oz.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Mark Barnes


so would you say 10-15 out of a 4 oz jat Mark?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^It would make sense


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

BenP said:


> If they really are the best products out there, and they really know their stuff, how come they still sells sponges to wash your car with and not mitts?
> 
> Ben


thats the first thing i thought of when i clicked the above link :lol:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> so would you say 10-15 out of a 4 oz jat Mark?


Pretty much yeah, in more skilled hands such as Simon from Prestige Detailing you could probably get a few more out.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just an update from the wax test that was on the bonnet of the car, zymol titanium was dead last week so nattys is one week ahead and still beading water well.

I would buy the expensive Zymol but I feel that its just an image thing as the titanium which isn't cheap has failed to last more than two weeks and would stand no chance looks wise or durability against Clearkotes moose wax. 

The microfibre that has a zymol tag on it as well is garbage I can honestly say the pound shop is much better, this cloth is bad....really bad for such a wax. 

Ill still keep it as I do get requests to use zymol as an LSP why, I dont know, I am guessing its to do with image and being able to say "Joe, I was taken right in by these Zymol guys, they took my money right off me, gave me a wax that doesnt even challenge turtle wax, great eh! least I can say my car has Zymol on it" lol.

Moral of the story, not everything that is expensive is good. 

lol sorry but it hacked me off!


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting post JJ. Did you use the HD-Cleanse underneath the ***(anium) Wax? I'm sure it makes feck all difference but Zymol claim that's what's needed to get the wax to bond to the paint properly (yawn yawn).

I've got a couple of Zymol cloths and agree with you that they're total trash. Mine have been relegated to the lowly level of tar removal and solvent abuse!

Ben


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

You know, I suspect that the Zymol Microwipes may not have a polyamide filament - something odd about the composition under a microscope.

Maybe someone official can verify / correct the above observation.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Just an update from the wax test that was on the bonnet of the car, zymol titanium was dead last week so nattys is one week ahead and still beading water well.
> 
> I would buy the expensive Zymol but I feel that its just an image thing as the titanium which isn't cheap has failed to last more than two weeks and would stand no chance looks wise or durability against Clearkotes moose wax.
> 
> ...


Sums it all up, Zymol, Swissol etc. are just an expensive con. Glad you proved it though, I found Swissol waxes very poor too.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep I used the HD Cleanse AND the bathe stuff to wash. 

Both we treated as equals, plus the HD Cleanse is without a doubt a glaze with no capability to reduce swirls, only by filling them. 

I dunno about all that poly trash Razor basically the towel is not plush, therefore greatly increasing the risk of damage is the cloth pics up ANY particles of dirt whatsoever. 

Maybe the 6.5K stuff is better but to be honest for 6.5K I could make my own super dooper wax with all these "oils" and sell it. 

I wouldn't say they are a con, as that is pretty harsh, I mean the wax does work to an extent it just isn't as good as its £12 or so conterpart. I am now going to test it against turtle wax extreme, I think they will be about even when it comes to look and durability.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm... I don't understand zymol/swissol should last a whole year according to their 'followers'

:lol: :lol:

Maybe do some more tests just to be sure :thumb:


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Hmmmm... I don't understand zymol/swissol should last a whole year according to their 'followers'
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I remember seeing a Zymol detailer or it may have been even Zymol itself in an article going on about how their waxes will last a year. The were using water beading as an indication. Toward the bottom of the article they then said how the car had nothing done to it all years except a wash and an application of Field Glaze once a month.

Well Field Glaze is 21% carnauba so no wonder there was beading. That's like saying Souveran lasts a year as long as you use OCW once a month.

Durability to me means just that. Put the wax on and do nothing except wash it. That's why I think these "never wax your car again" products are a total con because you have to have them topped up every month or so.

I've got a pot of *** (as I'm going to call it from now on) sitting in my garage that I feel I should try again - problem is, I'm enjoying the Natty's Blue too much at the moment!

Ben


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

"£12 *#16* Vs £6,200*Royale Glaze*" Test

Bring it on


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For legal Reasons a reminder of this rule !

Although the Administrators and Moderators of Detailing World will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, we cannot be responsible for message content. All messages express the views of the author.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Hmmmm... I don't understand zymol/swissol should last a whole year according to their 'followers'
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Maybe do some more tests just to be sure :thumb:


I will do after this one, Collinite 476s against the liquid 845?? (can't remember the exact name). Just to see the exact differences.

I think zymol is nice for the summer but thats about it, sure you can put it on every month but I feel it may even need to be put on more often than that.

I quite fancy a P21s VS Zymol Titanium. Supposed to be very similar.

disclaimer : I am testing these products for myself, the results I attain are under my test procedures and under my circumstances, results may vary.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I always work the the idea of looks come from at least 90% preperation (ie pre wax), and the topper really just gives the icing on the cake... So wont the majotiry of your final look come from how well you've prepped the paint with polishes and glazes, not the topping wax? I may be wrong of course, thats nothing new!  

Now I've tried a lot of paste waxes, the ones I like I keep a hold off. I've been toying with the idea of trying Zymol waxes, but its just sooooo much money for a product that in my eyes only gives the last 10% of the look... And if you spit-shine #16 or Collinite #476S, I find you get a really nice finish to properly prepared paintwork. And you get 11oz of #16 for £12. The Collinite 476S I spit-shined left a really nice look, and was beading water tightly (not a good indication of potection, I accept, but looks nice) after three months of nothing but washing, and I would be confident with the way water kept sheeting off the car that it would have lasted at least another three months probably more... But in fairness here, I got bored and wanted to polish the car and try new products, especially with the spring/summer approaching. Also, where's the clay in the Zymol range?

I cannot pass judgement of Zymol - I've never used it, and although it would be nice to test it (just to give it a go), I could buy Menzerna IP, FP2, Last Touch Glaze and FMJ for half the price of one of the cheaper Zymol waxes... And seeing the results from Menzerna recently... Well, I know where my money will be going for the time being. But, hey, if I win the lottery... :thumb: 

As a result of the high cost of Zymol, its always going to cause controversy, especially in a detaling forum - its always going to have people who swear by it and swear at it, but as far as I'm concerned, if using it makes people happy, the so be it. I detail my car because it makes me happy, it just so happens that the cheaper products make me happy! (I'm a canny Scot after all...)

KG


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually, as said before I used to stock this stuff and I have just noticed one carbon wax on the shelves (unused and unopened).

If someone wants to do a _non biased_ review of it they can have it for free.

This is from a completely non commercial aspect on my side because I dont sell it. 

Preferably someone who is pretty good at this sort of thing and has tried a lot of stuff such as AndyC, Whizzer, Brazo etc etc. 

edited to add:

I'll add a bottle of HD-Cleanse with it (again unused) so it can be done properly so there are no excuses on the lines of _'cant be used on an inferior polish base so the results are not valid blah blah etc..'_


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Up for this matey - I've said a few times that Zymol's like an itch I have to scratch


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Up for this matey - I've said a few times that Zymol's like an itch I have to scratch


You're 'it' then. 

Please PM me your address mate - I may still have it but I deleted a fair few PM's the other day and might have deleted your address details.

Mark


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll have a go with the HD-Cleanse and Titanium I've got sat here as well then. Have also got Z3 glaze (which is supposedly just for BMW paint - not that I can see how it makes any difference!) but my car's got so much wax on it at the moment that it'll have to wait.

Ben


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

If there's any left I could do a side by side with one of the boutique Zymol products.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

oh so a Scot's results are no good! lmao 

I can say that collinite 476s is more slick than the liquid collinite. Still to take the car out the garage so no actual results as yet.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Its the permanent sub zero temparature mate - not ideal for testing....   

I plan to use it on the Vectra - 1000 miles a week in all conditions "should" be as good a test as any and the more results & opinions the better I reckon!

Beeste - can organise a weekend day for some side by side testing if you want matey - plus I want a passenger ride in your motor!


----------



## Phil (Dec 3, 2005)

Given that my last coat of Zymol titanium has, well, warn off - I'll be replacing it with Harly Wax as soon as there is a tiny amount of warmth in the air, so I'll do a nice unbiassed comparison of those two if its of interest to anyone.

Zymol was applied as:

Zymol Wash (the name escapes me)
Zymol Klay and Zymol lube
Zymol Wash again
HD Cleanse
Titanium Wash directly by hand

Phil


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

I have never personally used the Carbon so I can not comment but I have used the vintage quite a few times and it is very fussy in cold conditions. It tends to 'bead' in your hand (pellets) and the same when applied to the car. However, Carbon is not a 'hand glaze' as it comes with a wax applicator so maybe it is more sympathetic to cold weather conditions.

Titanium is carbon wax with additional protective agents, i really liked it once applied to the pikey chariot (read as shogun jeep) but again P21S pips it to the post and P21S combined with CarLack is unbeatable.

Personally speaking of course. 


Mark


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Its the permanent sub zero temparature mate - not ideal for testing....
> 
> I plan to use it on the Vectra - 1000 miles a week in all conditions "should" be as good a test as any and the more results & opinions the better I reckon!
> 
> Beeste - can organise a weekend day for some side by side testing if you want matey - plus I want a passenger ride in your motor!


lol well I cant argue with that, although funny how a californian product lasts longer than Zymol, especially Titanium which is supposed to be long lasting, I know for a fact that many of the Zymol guys rate P21s better, so maybe worth a test side by side. hmmmm

Souvern vs Zymol equivalent
P21s vs Zymol Equivalent
Nattys vs Zymol Equivalent

Could go on all day but at the end of it, I liked the look of Zymol but the only thing that let it down was the fact it didn't last very long.

Its very similar IMO to using #7/#3 then topping with a carnuba. Maybe if they had a sealant then we detailers would be more inclined to purchase it?

John.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Beeste - can organise a weekend day for some side by side testing if you want matey - plus I want a passenger ride in your motor!


No problems! Enough talk. Let's do it


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Equivalents?

I don't see how there can be an equivalent based on price anyway. That should be an important factor in the test imo. Only because not everyone can afford £80 for a wax. If you're comparing with a £20 wax and their results are similar I mean.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I think there should be a test for the ulimate wax regardless of cost.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

adamf said:


> Equivalents?
> 
> I don't see how there can be an equivalent based on price anyway. That should be an important factor in the test imo. Only because not everyone can afford £80 for a wax. If you're comparing with a £20 wax and their results are similar I mean.


The equivalent as in P21s could be equivalent to Concours etc due to carnuba content or marketing blurb. There is no comparison on price or directly anyway.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got some half used vintage of the small 4oz pot variety if someone wants to try going for the hardcore instead of the foreplay... 

Also 4oz destiny and 4oz of Atlantique (i've opened the jars but just to take a smell of 'em ). 

Again this offer only stands for people who are detailers and have tried a number of different products.

At that point you can do a subjective review of the stuff to see if you rate it compared to your own faves.

Vintage (full 8oz) = £1474 jar. Atlanque = 780 quid. Destiny = 400 quid ish.

So whoever tests the stuff can really put the cat among the pigeons to see if this stuff is really good.

AndyC, Brazo etc ?

I've got nothing to lose coz I dont sell em anyway and I prefer my P21S.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor,

I am happy to do a subjective review on them.....


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Razor,
> 
> I am happy to do a subjective review on them.....


Brazo got first dibs, just wondering which one he wants to go for - once updated you can have the choice from what is left out of the above three (Vintage, Atlantique and Destiny).

You are Lucky Number 2. 

I should have enough spare HD-Cleanse for all three of them if I recall correctly. Will have to check tomorrow morning.

One more person..


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Number 3 mate  although I'm gonna be Zymol'd out at this rate!!

You got my address buddy so leave it to you!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget to use dark and light colour paints too


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny you have the choice of Vintage or Destiny.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor  Vintage for me please....

Ill pm you my address. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like Destiny for me then - can't complain at that  

Johnny - maybe you & Beeste want to get together at mine either next weekend or the following one? I'll chat Lou up into providing bacon sarnies and endless cuppas  

Let me know gents


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Next weekend is out but the following should be good. I'll check with the missus first though.  Where are you??


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Works OK for me matey :thumb: 

I'm about 5 minutes off J7 of the M3 - if you can make it I'll PM you my address etc.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I met up today with Beeste myself - a thoroughly decent chap! :thumb: 

And the car sounds and looks awsome. Beeste didn't risk giving me a hot passenger ride as I was still a little green around the gills from the previous night!! :lol:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Gee. Thanks Brazo! You are a thoroughly nice bloke too! :thumb: Great meeting up with the Zen Tree Master at last and thanks for all those little pressies!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Razor do you have any preferences/stipulations for this test i.e use on our cars or try out on other peoples cars


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Use it as you see fit, the only requirement for your own peace of mind would be to polish the car first with the HD-Cleanse supplied so no one can claim that the test is invalid as 'Zymol doesnt stick to any other polish coating blah blah blah' 

Personally, I dont have any qualms how or who you test it on (the car that is) - but I would like to have the question addressed :

'Zymol, is it honestly any better?'

With the exception of the Carbon; you have the best waxes available today (after Royal Glaze) . No excuses, all of you have used a myriad of waxing products completely across the board and this test should answer the argument once and for all:

_Are Zymol waxes any better?_

That is the question that needs answering and please do not get confused with the question 'is it worth it?' As that will be an automatic 'Yes' if it is better than other waxes because some people are willing to pay thousands of extra pounds just to get that 1%-2% better shine.

As these are concours waxes I dont think durability can come into the equation, I think at the end of the day the review should come completely down to looks for one coating of wax though you can do a durability test too as an added bonus if you have the time.

Also Unlike Carbon; Vintage, Atlantique and Destiny are applied by hand.

Mark


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good criteria

I may even do a 50:50 split on my car with say #16


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Plan is to do the Vectra with HD Cleanse and Carbon for a durability test and Destiny on the 205 as she's a pure garage queen - all I'm after on the 205 is the ultimate glossy wet reflections - durability's simply not an issue.

Think the Zymol arrived yesterday Mark - just gotta head to the Post Office to collect :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark a package has just arrived :thumb:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Plan is to do the Vectra with HD Cleanse and Carbon for a durability test and Destiny on the 205 as she's a pure garage queen - all I'm after on the 205 is the ultimate glossy wet reflections - durability's simply not an issue.
> 
> Think the Zymol arrived yesterday Mark - just gotta head to the Post Office to collect :thumb:


Hi Andy,

there should be two packages for you mate. One was sent on Sat, the other on Monday.

Mark


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd like to see a durability test with a concours as well as Carbon. Also, remember to keep your hands warm when applying the wax. Use a hair dryer! I find it applied much more evenly when yer mitts weren't so cold.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Oops did I send any parcels out without being franked? I'm sure I did because the franking machines says 'Yes' 

However, just spoke to the royal mail blokey and he says that some of the parcels yesterday did not have any franked labels on them - if this is the case then I do apologise!


----------



## MrJoshua (Nov 13, 2005)

Just my 2p...

I plumped for a group buy of a Zymol Starter kit (on UK-MKIVS.net) a few years ago and have been using it ever since.

I now have:

Clay
HD-Clense
Titanium

They all do a really good job, but are really difficult to work with.

The clay seems harder to use than the 3M stuff I used to use...

The HD-Clense takes a huge effort to buff off.

The Titanium Wax goes on easilly (I've recently worked out how much to apply, after over-applying for a long time), but again is a bit of a pain to buff.

I use a Zymol Schpritzer (sp?) bottle to wet the paint with slightly soapy water while claying.

I use a Zymol Applicator pad (fabric wrapped round sponge) to apply the HD Clense and a generic Microfibre cloth to remove.

I use the Zymol specific Microfibre cloth to buff the wax.

Everything is done in a straight line, as per the Zymol mantra.

HOWEVER:

After driving in to the exhibition hall at this weekend's show, I saw a totally dull, flat and lifeless finish on my paint after a winter of neglect.

6 hours later, the finish was totally transformed and seemed alive.

The wax really does go a long way... I've had it for years and there's still loads left, even with me over-applying most of the time.

So, what do I do?

There's loads left and it cost me quite a lot of money.

According to Zymol's literature, I shouldn't need to Clay or Clense for another 6 months, and should just re-apply the wax monthly (which I can live with... It isn't THAT hard to apply or buff).

OR, do I get some PS21 and use that?

I used to use a 3M combo of 3M Perfect It III Clay, 3M Perfect It III Fine Compound (for hand application) and 3M Imperial Hand Glaze. This combo gave really great results, but there was no wax on top of it all to protect the shine.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

MrJoshua said:


> Just my 2p...
> 
> I plumped for a group buy of a Zymol Starter kit (on UK-MKIVS.net) a few years ago and have been using it ever since.
> 
> ...


Do a search for JJ's review test on the titanium. Poorboys blue natty put it to shame and it costs about £15.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Josh, 

You have a nice car! 

Well zymol is good for your show car since the HD Cleanse and Wax will fill your swirls so when the lights hit it, the car looks good. 

I don't find it difficult to use, however, I do use it within a heated garage? 

For silver it wouldn't be my choice and I think you may achieve a much better finish once you get it swirl free by using Klasse AIO, Klasse SG and topped with OCW. 

Zymol have excellent marketing techniques and so far thats about all. I have tried to be positive about it but for such an expense I really do expect more than average results.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

One thing i'm surprised no-one ever mentions when talking about Zymol is the packaging?

*What is unique about the Zymöl Container?
*The Zymöl container is a 21st century application of the canning jar, made from pharmaceutical grade recyclable polystyrene.The high strength cap is designed to provide adequate air capture while closing. This allows a thin film of wax to begin the self-vacuumising process. The neoprene o-ring allows enzyme gasses to be released during self-vacuumising. This prevents the entry of outside air due to decreased internal pressure. The size, shape and weight of the base were designed for ease of handling, convenient storage and maximum protection of the ingredients.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^There you go. It's all in the packaging!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> One thing i'm surprised no-one ever mentions when talking about Zymol is the packaging?
> 
> *What is unique about the Zymöl Container?
> *The Zymöl container is a 21st century application of the canning jar, made from pharmaceutical grade recyclable polystyrene.The high strength cap is designed to provide adequate air capture while closing. This allows a thin film of wax to begin the self-vacuumising process. The neoprene o-ring allows enzyme gasses to be released during self-vacuumising. This prevents the entry of outside air due to decreased internal pressure. The size, shape and weight of the base were designed for ease of handling, convenient storage and maximum protection of the ingredients.


Lol thats pretty good terminology they have used, sadly most of the jars we use for cooking etc are the same.

Glass is better than plastic as it does not breath in the same way, luckily this is an area I do know a bit about since I have been studyin Design Engineering for 4 years now.

They just try and mask your eyes from the truth, the maglite torch has the same idea for the bulb area its nothing new and shouldn't really make any difference.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It does look like they've used big words to make things seem better than they are.

If the packaging really did make that much difference i think other companies would've addressed this by now.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

this thread is more ancient than errrrm, an egyptian mummy


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Doesnt matter, but the wax is interesting again.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Razor said:


> You can get the Monterey Estate Kit from the US for 110 dollars if you know where to look..
> 
> 4oz Vintage
> 4oz Atlantique
> ...


Looks like awesome value-for-money, even at £110, but this kit, or anything like this kit, appears no longer available. The only kits I can find contain just their 'cheaper' waxes. If anyone can confirm...??


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, thats the truth. If this kit would be available, i would order for sure.


----------

